# Axolotl surprise!! Eggs!



## Gizmothefreaky

So I just moved, and had the axxies in a bowl overnight, because I was exhausted last night and didn't have the energy to set up their aquarium.... When I went to bed, they were fine, in fact I shot a cute picture of them: 










Ruth and Toothless yin-yang! XD

now, when I woke up and went to check on them, I find this... O.O 










I freaked!! Lmao!! I can't believe it! So of. Purse I put them in another bowl... And I am going to TRY to raise these little guys....










I don't know what I'm doing!! Yay! XD 

Anyone know of a good place to get teeny live food things?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Guppies and crickets make good snacks.


----------



## Olympia

GIZMO!
You genius of... odd pets!

I'd go to the classifieds, a lot of people are selling live food cultures right now, you should probably get some of those (if the babies will eat those sorts of things).

I always remember reading that dark axies often pick on the albinos.. CLEARLY not the case!


----------



## Jupiter

OMG! Congrats! I've always wanted an axolotl...hope all goes well.


----------



## registereduser

Maybe the store you got them from will be your breeding mentor? Congrats!


----------



## MollyJean

OMG cutest thing ever! Congrats! I hope everything goes well. I would start up some BBS asap!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Olympia said:


> GIZMO!
> You genius of... odd pets!
> 
> I'd go to the classifieds, a lot of people are selling live food cultures right now, you should probably get some of those (if the babies will eat those sorts of things).
> 
> I always remember reading that dark axies often pick on the albinos.. CLEARLY not the case!


Lmao!! I didn't even try! Heck I thought they were both female... But I was wrong! XD 

They won't hatch for another three weeks at least, so I'll wait till its closer to paruse the classifieds... :3 

And I believe Toothless is the mom, which is funny, since she is bigger. XD 



Jupiter said:


> OMG! Congrats! I've always wanted an axolotl...hope all goes well.


I might be selling these dudes when they get big enough to ship, lol do you might still get one!!



registereduser said:


> Maybe the store you got them from will be your breeding mentor? Congrats!


Actually these guys were pity buys from horrible pet stores, but I am a member of an axolotl forum! Hee Hee!


----------



## MollyJean

If you sell them... I'll buy a couple. My husband has been wanting one of these for years, but always says it's too much work.. even though I'll doing all the work, lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

They look awesome together! :3 How do you care for them exactly? And what tank size? I'm not even sure if my LFS has them... :\


----------



## SpookyTooth

That's such wonderful news!!! Congratulations, Gizmo -- best of luck with the eggs!


----------



## xShainax

I would take one if I had the room.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

MollyJean said:


> If you sell them... I'll buy a couple. My husband has been wanting one of these for years, but always says it's too much work.. even though I'll doing all the work, lol.


They really aren't that hard to take care of, a couple earth worms every other day when they are full grown and regular water changes, I don't have a filter in my tank, just a bubbler to keep everything from getting stagnant. Lol



LebronTheBetta said:


> They look awesome together! :3 How do you care for them exactly? And what tank size? I'm not even sure if my LFS has them... :\


I have my two in a thirty long, and I will be keeping at least two of the babies, so I'll have four in a thirty long. 
Most LFSs don't carry them, though you might be able to get lucky.  



SpookyTooth said:


> That's such wonderful news!!! Congratulations, Gizmo -- best of luck with the eggs!


 Thanks so much!



xShainax said:


> I would take one if I had the room.


They don't take up much space, you can keep a single adult in a ten gallon easily.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I have my two in a thirty long, and I will be keeping at least two of the babies, so I'll have four in a thirty long.
> Most LFSs don't carry them, though you might be able to get lucky.


I hope so, they look so interesting and so alien. ^^ I'd love to have one when I move, but I my parents might not allow it. :/


----------



## Jupiter

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I might be selling these dudes when they get big enough to ship, lol do you might still get one!!


I am definitely interested! I'll be fighting tooth and nail to get another tank, lol.

They need at least 10 gallons each, right?


----------



## xShainax

Then I will beg my parents to let me have a 10 gallon.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

LebronTheBetta said:


> I hope so, they look so interesting and so alien. ^^ I'd love to have one when I move, but I my parents might not allow it. :/


Lol!! Yeah, you have to consider parents in this equation unfortunately, xD but of you do all of your research and stuff you never know!



Jupiter said:


> I am definitely interested! I'll be fighting tooth and nail to get another tank, lol.
> 
> They need at least 10 gallons each, right?


Yep! One adult really only needs ten gallons, after that I would add five gallons per extra adult.  



xShainax said:


> Then I will beg my parents to let me have a 10 gallon.


Hee Hee! Do it! It will be a while before I can ship these guys anyway though, so you all have plenty of time!


----------



## Olympia

You're going to need a lot of dividers/kritter keepers. :shock:


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lmao!! Actually Tupperware is what most breeders raise their larvae in... And I have a bunch of that! Once they are big enough to eat non-live food I'll be shipping them out anyway, well most of them. X3 so I won't need a huge amount of space.


----------



## xShainax

How much will you be selling them for? Or are you giving them away?


----------



## Jupiter

I've done research on them a few years ago but I will need to touch up my info...

Well hopefully all goes well! Keep us updated because I would love to see them grow up! 

And of course, your first customer is right here.


----------



## Olympia

Can you send them to Canada? :O


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Can't SEND them to Canada... But I'm only a few hours from the border in Spokane wa.  

And I don't know yet how much I'll be selling them for, probably $10-$15 a piece... Considering their parents cost me about $60 each, that's a steal!


----------



## xShainax

*Goes to research about them*


----------



## Olympia

Awwh. That's too bad. :-(


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

It's really expensive to ship anything to canada... If you are willing to pay for shipping though, I'll just give you the little dudes... Lol


----------



## thekoimaiden

Congratulations!!! Eggs!!! ^-^ I will certainly be following this thread. Can you give us picture updates as things progress? If I can't have an axolotl I will darn sure have tons of pictures of them!


----------



## PaintingPintos

AWESOME!!!
I'd totally buy some!
But right now I'm at my pet limit 
I have 11 animals....and I'm in a super-competitive high school so I barely have time for them now.
But I wish you the best of luck with your new babies!!
Axolotls are awesome....I hope the eggs all hatch safely and there are no casualties ♥


----------



## katydidmischief

I've never seen an Axolotl before and wow, they're awesome! And little tiny babies of them... I hope it's not presumptuous of me to say that I look forward to pictures of the little guys.


----------



## bananasammy8

Congratulations!!! I want one so badly! I might have to get an extra aquarium (If my parents will allow me to get one lol).


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol!! I will deffinately be posting tons of pictures! They develop slowly the first couple weeks, but after that it should be awesome to watch!! 

Depending on how many make it (there are roughly 70 eggs), I would be more than happy to supply you all with a baby or two! XD

EDIT new picture of eggs... And two baby trapdoor snails that I stuck in the bowl to keep them from being eaten for now lol!


----------



## Jupiter

Gizmothefreaky said:


> It's really expensive to ship anything to canada... If you are willing to pay for shipping though, I'll just give you the little dudes... Lol


I figured it would be, but I'm totally willing...to a certain limit (IE not if shipping is like $100)


----------



## thekoimaiden

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Depending on how many make it (there are roughly 70 eggs), I would be more than happy to supply you all with a baby or two! XD


:O And I can justify it to my family by saying you can't keep them! It's like I'm helping the neighbor down the street whose cat had 70 kittens!!


----------



## SpookyTooth

thekoimaiden said:


> :O And I can justify it to my family by saying you can't keep them! It's like I'm helping the neighbor down the street whose cat had 70 kittens!!


This has made my day. Thank you :lol:


----------



## Silverfang

if only the border wasn't there.


----------



## BettaQi

I uses smuggling live. Animals is forbidden, eh?


----------



## BettaQi

Congrats gizmo! You are nature's matchmaker!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Quick update to everyone following this thread!! Day 5 and we have some eggs taking on bean shapes!! I've removed close to 15 dud eggs so far, and find more every day... There is also an egg with TWO EMBRYOS!! I can't wait to see if that one develops!










Double embryo egg is right under the flash:









And a couple close ups of the little beans. X3:


----------



## meiperfectneina19

This is awesome!! I have seen a couple of them at a pet shop here and I have been drooling about them. They always remind me of my sister because she once said she wanted one. 

Anyways good luck with the babies. ^^


----------



## Jupiter

Soooo cute! I'm interested to see what happens to that double.

Gizmo, do they need to be kept in groups, or solo? Would it be okay if I only got one?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

They do fine by themselves.  they are just as fun alone as in groups. 

I can't wait to see what happens to the double! I'm so excited!


----------



## bananasammy8

Awww they are so cute! I am definitely saving up for one or two! It will be my next pet I will get!


----------



## vilmarisv

If they are cute as adults they will probably will be adorable as babies!
What type of live foods do they eat? I have a couple of cultures I don't mind sharing but they are meant for bettas so they are small.

Oh and you can't ship to Canada without a license and those are pretty pricey... you would get in trouble.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I didn't know I needed a lisence... Lol whoops! 

And they will need pretty much what bettas need as far as live foods, daphnia and micro worms and BBS. Lol they are TINY!! XD


----------



## tpocicat

Let me know when they are ready to ship! I definately want one maybe two.


----------



## Jupiter

vilmarisv said:


> Oh and you can't ship to Canada without a license and those are pretty pricey... you would get in trouble.



Aww...but it's understandable. :-(


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

It will be a whole yet, I don't know how long it will take them to start eating pre packaged foods, and after that I need to make sure they are good and healthy before shipping. Especially seeing as it is starting to get cold here.


----------



## tpocicat

DANG!!!! I just checked and axolotls are illegal in California! Stupid anit pet laws! I'll just have to enjoy from a distance.


----------



## katydidmischief

Amazing! They're the cutest little beans! :-D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oh yeah! I am so sorry, yes they are illegal in California... Though the law comes and goes fairly regularly.


----------



## tpocicat

Well, if they become legal, I'd love a couple. Seems they are afraid they will hybridize with the tiger salamanders, as if I would let them go! (no way)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Hee Hee, yeah... And if I still have some, or if they have more, you are first in line.


----------



## moonsand0wls

If you want to speed up the hatching process put a heater in and heat up the water  otherwise they can take a month or so to hatch, or a long time anyways.
I'm still waiting for mine to lay eggs! Spring is coming and I hope they lay  I called mine Yin & Yang! LOL!

And culture some daphnia you should feed them live food and everyday


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I am well aware of that, lol I was wanting them to hatch slowly because I don't have any food cultures. Lol so room temperature hatching it is! At least until I get some food going.


----------



## moonsand0wls

Oh yeah, i'm going to do that with my next ones 
Yeah, you can usually get cultures online really cheap.
But yeah, feed them newly hatched brineshrimp (Artemia), small Daphnia or Moina, and microworms (microworms are not ideal and won't be well received until the axolotl larvae develop their front legs).


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yes, I know. Lol I have read that website several times.  I'm trying to see if I can order some daphnia and microworms, not going to do brine shrimp because the salt content is too high, and because they don't have as much nutritional value as daphnia.


----------



## moonsand0wls

Oh, sorry ;L
Ummms, I'm not sure where you live? But you can buy cultures i'm not sure if you can buy them already cultured tho


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I'm in the US, I've been looking and I'm pretty sure I can buy them already cultured... I just have to look.


----------



## djembekah

oh man...you are just over the mountains from me...well maybe a littler farther xD but...darn. I am tempted...can't get anymore tanks right now, but you know, if one empties up...xD ahhh i cant wait to watch this thread


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol well they aren't even close to hatching yet, so no worries there. Lol and you only need ten gallons for one!  Hee Hee!


----------



## SpookyTooth

I'm not sure of their nutritional value as opposed to brine shrimp but have you considered fairy shrimp? Fairy shrimp are the freshwater equivalent to Artemia and if you want to "grow your own" they're rather easy to raise (almost identical to raising brine shrimp without the salt). I've done it multiple times (though their eggs were mixed into tadpole shrimp eggs that I've hatched in the past) and their larvae is very similar in size and appearance to Artemia. It may be worth considering if you can't find other cultures.

The one problem would be finding the eggs. In the UK I've not had much luck (we'd have to import them as our native fairy shrimp species are endangered) but in the USA you might be able to find somewhere to get them from. There's a company called Arizona Fairy Shrimp that may be worth googling and looking at, they have a lot of info and I believe they also sell eggs (though I've not shopped with them).

Regardless I'm so excited for you! That double embryo egg is going to prove interesting, I hope things continue to go well!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I had never thought of those! I will deffinately look into them for sure thanks!!


----------



## tpocicat

I'm enjoying from afar...I'm enjoying from afar...I'm enjoying from afar. DANG IT!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol awww XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Time for an update!! My little beans have become rice!! Well... That is what they look like anyway.... X3 


















And this last one is my favorite... You can really tell what it is starting to be shaped like... Lookit those gill nubs!!


----------



## moonsand0wls

They are the cutest ever!! 
Ugh, just went in to feed my axolotls. Walked in on them cuddling and it was really cute. The male eats really good and is really active but the female just isn't as much, i'm a little worried. She didn't even eat and the food got too slushy for her to catch so I have to try feed her again :/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

What do you feed yours?  the only food I know of that gets slushy is beef heart... I feed mine earthworms and shrimp pellets mixed with newt pellets and neither have ever snuffed a meal.


----------



## SpookyTooth

It must be absolutely incredible to be able to actively _watch_ those eggs develop!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

It really is! And they are MOVING now!! Can you believe it? Lol


----------



## SpookyTooth

Oh wow. I'd _love_ to see that!


----------



## moonsand0wls

Gizmothefreaky said:


> What do you feed yours?  the only food I know of that gets slushy is beef heart... I feed mine earthworms and shrimp pellets mixed with newt pellets and neither have ever snuffed a meal.


I feed mine this mix that I get from Bio Supplies. It's what the previous owner fed so I just feed them that. It has: insects, shrimps, veges, beef, cereals, calcium and vitamins..

I don't know what's happening  It's NEVER happened before  i'm worried. Have yours done that before?

BTW sorry for ruining your post and asking about this, I just can't find out about it ANYWHERE.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Mine will sometimes spit out their worms, but then they always eat them again after a minute. Lol so I have no idea...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So I cleaned out all of the duds today, any eggs that hadn't started to change and that we're looking cloudy/moldy, and I have about 53 left, give or take.


----------



## babystarz

OMG I WANT ONE! Sooo cute


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well once they are big enough to sell you all will be the first to know! Lol


----------



## bananasammy8

I defenelty want one to! I have been working to earn some money to buy another tank and things that they need, I mowed the lawn yesterday, which I never do so I guess I really want one or two lol!


----------



## Jupiter

Sooo cute! It's awesome to be able to watch them develop.


----------



## Striker0086

moonsand0wls said:


> I feed mine this mix that I get from Bio Supplies. It's what the previous owner fed so I just feed them that. It has: insects, shrimps, veges, beef, cereals, calcium and vitamins..
> 
> I don't know what's happening  It's NEVER happened before  i'm worried. Have yours done that before?
> 
> BTW sorry for ruining your post and asking about this, I just can't find out about it ANYWHERE.



Would/can they eat Can-O-Snails?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

What is can-o-snails? 

And lol you guys are gunna clean me out! It looks like they are all gunna be wild types or melanoid, hard to tell at this stage, but I know for certain I don't have any white or light colored ones.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Can-O-Snails is like a can of snails. Lol. How's the one with 2 embryos?


----------



## thekoimaiden

Just a thought! Check your Petco for dollar-per-gallon sales!! Pick up a 20 gal or a 10 gal when it's going! That way you know you'll have an extra tank when the time comes for the baby axies to leave Gizmo's nest! ;-)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Sadly our little double dude went moldy... It developed a little, but must have died pretty quick... Better now though than after it had become free swimming. 

I've never heard of can o snails. Lmao! Where do you buy it? I'm sure they would eat it, part of their diet in the wild is snails. 

Lmao! I though you were talking to me for a second Izzy, I was gunna say that I actually already have two tens and a twenty long just sitting empty. XD but I have plans for them, oh boy do I have plans. Lol!!


----------



## moonsand0wls

Striker0086 said:


> Would/can they eat Can-O-Snails?


I don't know! Maybe! XD
I live in New Zealand at the moment so I have to buy everything online.


----------



## tpocicat

I've looked everywhere I can think of, and besides blogs, I can't find anything from the California fish/game/wildlife that says I can't have an Axolotl. I'm soooo confused!


----------



## thekoimaiden

I remember reading about that law. And apparently some times it is in effect, but other times it isn't. It just depends on the state of the tiger salamander complex at the time. I think your best bet is to call your local wildlife agency and ask them point blank.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah, what Izzy said. I know the law comes and goes, do if they are legal now then you can get them, and if they become illegal again, then just don't say anything. XD


----------



## tpocicat

I'll make a call and see what they say.


----------



## tpocicat

I called, and they are illegal as of now, DARN IT!! At least I tried, but I wouldn't want to get a pet only to have it destroyed later on.


----------



## thekoimaiden

That stinks. I'm sorry. 

Who knows. The law may change in between now and when Gizmo is ready to let the babies go.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Sadly our little double dude went moldy... It developed a little, but must have died pretty quick... Better now though than after it had become free swimming.
> 
> I've never heard of can o snails. Lmao! Where do you buy it? I'm sure they would eat it, part of their diet in the wild is snails.
> 
> Lmao! I though you were talking to me for a second Izzy, I was gunna say that I actually already have two tens and a twenty long just sitting empty. XD but I have plans for them, oh boy do I have plans. Lol!!


Aw.  He would've been pretty exotic though! Can-O-Snails can be found in different pet stores. I saw it online at Petco and Petsmart.

Are they legal in MD? If you continue breeding, I might as well get one. ;-)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Aww, darn! Sorry about that...

Lol yeah they might! You never know! It will be probably a couple months before they can go anyway, so just keep an eye on the status. 

And I'll likely keep breeding, it not like I'm going to separate Toothless and Ruth now. Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yay!  Do you know which one is the girl and boy?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Toothless is the female, and Ruth the male. Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Toothless is the black one, right? Wow, you never expected that did you...? xD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah. Lol but they are both named after male dragons, so I guess it would have been amusing either way. XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta

How To Train Your Dragon Movie? Xd


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yep!! An Ruth is named after a dragon from the Anne McCaffery series on the dragons of Pern. :3


----------



## tpocicat

I knew right away who Ruth was named after. I love the Pern series. I'm glad Anne McCaffrey's son has decided to continue it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yay!!! I'm glad that I am not the only one that loves that series. X3


----------



## tpocicat

When I was in HS, our class read "The Littlest Dragonboy", my only complaint was it was too short. After that, I read everything I could find written by Anne McCaffrey.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lmao! Yeah I read quite a few of her books in high school too.

I have a little video of the lotls twitching and then mom and dad, but photobucket is being a serious jerk... :/


----------



## MollyJean

Anne McCaffrey is, by far, my favorite writer of all time. Right behind her is Piers Anthony. I've read The Rowen series at least 3 times, and Acorna is such a wonderful character. She's just amazing at character details! Everything she writes is good! Ruth seems perfect for your little white dragon


----------



## meiperfectneina19

Yesterday I was at a pet shop and we some some Axolotls. My fiance said: "someday we should have one" I responded: "there is someone at the betta forum with little ones in the way! if you get a tank ready maybe we can get one." he hugged me and laughed at how much he enjoyed being with me and my crazy ideas.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I totally agree with you Molly! Two of my favorite authors right there. Lol

And Mei they are growing fast lol but it'll still be a couple months at least till they are ready to go.


----------



## meiperfectneina19

that is awesome, though I am almost sure we would need to wait longer, until we have a bigger apartment/house and a way to keep it cool for the little Mudkip. My apartment seems to be at a constant 80 or so degrees... >.> <.<


----------



## tpocicat

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Lmao! Yeah I read quite a few of her books in high school too.
> 
> I have a little video of the lotls twitching and then mom and dad, but photobucket is being a serious jerk... :/


I would love to see your twitching littles, and mom and dad too. Maybe it will attach later, IDK.


----------



## Sceven

Gizmo, I hate to pile on top of this craze you have started, I have been looking for Axolotls for ever, might I trouble you for 2-4? Most likely 4. When they are ready of course. Also, so I can get the best tank for them, is a long better than a tall?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oh!! Sceven! I didn't see your post till now. Lol! Of course you can have some! And long is best, tall wouldn't give them any room to move. Lol



Also! Update! Day 14:


----------



## thekoimaiden

Oh wow! You can really see the gills on some of those little guys! ^-^ So cute!!


----------



## tpocicat

You have so many that are developing so wonderfully!


----------



## babystarz

You know, I had totally forgotten how much visible development goes on in amphibian eggs. I remember now how much fun I had as a kid watching frog eggs and tadpoles grow  It's SO cool!


----------



## BettaQi

Yay tiny life forms!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah!! I am very excited about their growth.


----------



## BettaQi

You are a great animal nurturer!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Eek!! Woke up this morning and all but two have hatched!! And they are either slow developers or seriously deformed because they don't look right... There have been two casualties already, so sad...  but now I am desperate for live foods!! I still don't have any, because I wasn't expecting them to hatch for another week!! 








I am hoping they can get enough creatures out of the moss ball and java moss to live off of while I desperately scramble to find daphnia...


----------



## thekoimaiden

Try adding dry oak leaves. A lot of people get infusoria cultures from those. A lot of people who have trouble getting live food to newly hatched fish use these with great success. A friend of mine whose farlowella spawned used these to feed the offspring and got a pretty high survival rate. 
But SQUEEE!!! Baby axolotls!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Dry oak leaves? Where can I find those? I'm not sure what kind of crud is around here in the trees and stuff...


----------



## Jupiter

omg! they are really coming along now! Good luck with the babies!


----------



## bananasammy8

I got a 15 gallon Friday! For one or two of them! My mom is letting me get them when there ready to go!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol! Well here is hoping I don't do anything wrong and I'm able to give everybody some! Lol! 

I have been reading that some people have decent luck feeding with finely chopped blood worms that they wiggle in front of the larvaes faces... Only problem with that is I have about fifty of the little guys... Lmao!!


----------



## Silverfang

I'm wondering about IAL, my critters enjoy hanging off it.

Perhaps there is another forum member close who can help out?

*watching enviously*


----------



## laynisample

That is all so exciting! They are beautiful creatures, but unfortunately I don't have enough room for another tank. My ten gallon, 3 and 2.5 are taking up all the space on my dresser and my parents say I can absolutely not get rid of the keyboard in my room to put up stands even though I haven't played in four years.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I don't know if anyone is close enough... I was going to get some live food from a member, but I haven't heard from them in a few days.


----------



## bananasammy8

Do they eat Microworms? If they do I would love to donate them to you, but I just need to know how to ship them...


----------



## BettaQi

You might try making infusoria just by putting a lettuce leaf in dechlor water.

In a jar. Look at The Lounge Coffeehouse thread someone just described how to do it.

Or google.

Also bee pollen is used to feed baby shrimplets maybe it would work.

Try carefully as it spreads all over!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yes! They will eat micro worms. The reccomended foods are daphnia, micro worms, and bbs. But I don't want to do bbs. Lol so if anyone has micro worms, daphnia, or even Walter or banana worms, I would be more than happy to take them, I don't have a whole lot of money, but I could give you a bit for shipping! Like I said, I wasn't expecting them for another week... >_<;;


----------



## bananasammy8

I would love to give them to you! Do you or anybody know how I can ship them?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I would assume it wouldn't be hard... I've heard that if you collect them on a cotton ball or bit of sponge you can just put them in a little bit of water and either a tiny Tupperware or just a Baggie in a bubble envelope, but I'm not certain. Lol


Edit: just googled it, that is exactly how people have shipped them, just inside a Baggie/Tupperware, inside a padded envelope.


----------



## bananasammy8

Okay I know I got mine in just a regular envelope with nothing and they were in a double bagged ziplock bag, so maybe I will do that.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

That works for me! Want me to pm you my address?


----------



## bananasammy8

Sure! I'll get them out as soon as I can this week either Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Alright! Pm sent out! :3


----------



## BettaQi

Aw so sweet!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Update!! 

We are down to 22 babies...  from 90+ that is a big drop... But they all lok nice and strong, did a water change just now and snapped this picture, I'll get a better one later, once they settle back down.


----------



## bananasammy8

Sorry about the big drop But they are so cute!


----------



## BettaQi

Stay strong water babies!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Aww, it's not your fault. Lol survival of the fittest, right?


----------



## bananasammy8

Lol Thats true


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Here are a couple close ups!


----------



## registereduser

Trust me, I don't do this very often, but

SQUEEEEE!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lmao! I know the feeling! XD


----------



## BettaBaited

This is one of the coolest threads I've seen so far!  So please pardon me as I stalk it.... lol

My best wishes that they all grow big, fat, & healthy!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Aw! Thanks!! Feel free to stalk away! X3


----------



## SpookyTooth

Wow! I'm sorry about the drop in numbers but the ones that remain look absolutely gorgeous! Soooooooo tiny!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Hee Hee! Thanks! Although I am not sure I mind the drop... Less for me to have to take care of, and being a newb I need all the help I can get. XD


----------



## tpocicat

About the drop, the same thing happens with bettas. I believe that is one reason they have so many babies. Of course in the wild, there is the predation thing going on too.
So happy to see the little ones doing well.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Down to 21 this morning... But that's alright, as sad as it is, as long as I still have at least a few left I will be satisfied with myself... If not then there is always next time! Now that I know I have a pair, I can actually be prepared next time.


----------



## djembekah

aweee sorry you lost so many, but WOW those close ups!! I'm dying from cute!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I wish I had a computer so I could post proper macro shots of these kids... Not pictures that I took with my phone. Lmao!!


----------



## vilmarisv

It's very common to have problems on your first spawn and considering they were surprise you're doing well. 
They are so darn cute!


----------



## tpocicat

They almost look like teeny tiny adults. You're doing a great job.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Thanks so much you guys! Means a lot to me. X3


----------



## bananasammy8

Did the microworms come today?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Haven't been home yet, lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So the microworms did not arrive today. :/


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

OMG congrats on the babies! i just read this whole thread and I'm blown away!
If I can find a spot for a 10 gallon I'm so getting one! The closts pet store has them sometime but they can be expensive. Hopefully pets mart has some.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> OMG congrats on the babies! i just read this whole thread and I'm blown away!
> If I can find a spot for a 10 gallon I'm so getting one! The closts pet store has them sometime but they can be expensive. Hopefully pets mart has some.



But before anything I want to make sure my betta is healthy. I rescued him from walmart and I just found out he has fin rot:/ but its not a serious case so it shouldn't take long for him to heal


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well still no micro worms... At this rate if any of them survive I'll be absolutely amazed...  I can't even afford to run out and buy frozen bloodworms right now, due to unforeseen events... So I don't know if they will get to eat much of anything, if at all...


----------



## djembekah

crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## bananasammy8

I can't believe it! It always happens to me shipping things... I'm sorry! I hope they come and there alive...


----------



## meiperfectneina19

Oh God! If you need a couple of bucks to buy some food for them just let me know I might be able to help out... I hope.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Thanks for the kind words all, and the offers, but I can't accept any money, as part of said unforeseen events involved me having to shred my debit card and shut it down. :/


----------



## registereduser

Just throw in any kind of fish food you have and maybe they will survive until you get what they really need? :-(


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah, I have tried to put in shrimp pellets, I'll try flakes when I get home today.


----------



## bananasammy8

Ugh I feel so bad nothing ever works for me! I'm sorry


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

It's not your fault! Don't worry...

We are down to seven babies, and the prognosis is grim, I scrounged change to get frozen daphnia, but I think it was too late.. I saw a couple weak lunges, but mostly the larvae are just floating around listlessly...


----------



## meiperfectneina19




----------



## registereduser

If they bred once they can breed again if that's what you want to do. Next time be ready :-D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oh yes! I will deffinately be better prepped next time! I am not sure when 'next time' will be, but I'll be ready. X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Down to three this morning... Sorry I failed everyone, hope you can forgive me... ._.;


----------



## Hopeseeker

It's not failure! You were not even planning originally! You didn't even know that you had a pair! All you can do is be prepared for the future ones!


----------



## SpookyTooth

Aww I'm sorry Gizmo! Please don't feel bad, sometimes things come along and just aren't meant to be. There is always the future, especially now that you know for a fact that you have a breeding pair!


----------



## meiperfectneina19

awww *huggles* I know it is very hard to loose pets, specially ones you were watching grow.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so sorry for your loss, but as everybody has said, it's not as if you planned this breeding, so of course you weren't ready for it. I'm sure next time you will have a wonderful, healthy breeding. *hugs*


----------



## babystarz

It's ok Gizmo! You did the best you could in a situation you weren't expecting.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Thank you all for the support! You don't know how much it means to me... ~<3


----------



## katydidmischief

You did the best you could, Gizmo, under the circumstances.


----------



## BettaBaited

I too am sorry for your loss.  I am sure I speak for all the others on this thread when I say our hearts are with you.


----------



## BettaQi

Sweetheart, you tried your best given your situation!

*hug*


----------



## moonsand0wls

eggs maybe ?


----------



## moonsand0wls

I'm so sorry for your loss! It's always horrible losing pets, especially ones you've raised from eggs! You will get better with time, stay strong.


----------



## moonsand0wls

oh, and try mosquito eggs  i've heard they're good? just put a bucket of water outside for a few days


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

As of this moment there are still two larvae... I am hopeful that they will live, but I am still not sure what they can/ will eat... 

It is too cold here far mosquitoes right now... Had some a few weeks ago though, because I moved... Blah.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Picture of the two survivors... Fingers crossed! The one on the left looks to have a deformity and the one on the right is almost green... I'm wondering if there are glow lotls in the family lines...


I'm pretty sure that squiggly thing in the bottom in the bottom of the picture is a detritus worm... They came out of a Marimo ball I had in the water... The lotls have been eating them for now, but there aren't many left. I think I can get black worms from a lfs for pretty cheap, I'm hoping they will eat those...


----------



## tpocicat

I once kept baby garter snakes alive feeding them black worms. I don't see why they wouldn't work for your babys. Best of luck!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah, heres hoping...


----------



## bananasammy8

Wow! They are so adorable! I hope they survive! I wonder if the microworms are ever going to come?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Aw!! I'm so sorry, but at least you have 2!! You could name them Ruth and Toothless Jr. <3 How big are they? Remember to chop off the blackworms' heads if the babies are small as Bettas.


----------



## moonsand0wls

Maybe ask your local pet store if they sell the microworm cultures? They usually don't advertise it, you have to ask

OMG they are so cute! fingers crossed!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Oh my gosh, those are the cutest little things I've ever seen! <33 Gotta love Axolotls...if only they were legal in Cali :c Anyways, good luck with the little guys - they're adorable <3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well I still haven't gotten the micro worms... Even if I get them now they will likely have all parished..

The larvae are still alive, tried encouraging them to eat frozen daphnia again, not sure if they are going for it or not, hard to tell when they eat from above. Lol

They are a little less than half an inch long at this point, about the width of my thumbnail. 

I've asked all my local stores if they carry any live food, no luck, not even bbs eggs, and the place that has the black worms is a tiny hole in the wall place that has sporadic hours due to being run and staffed by one woman. Lol


----------



## moonsand0wls

awws  I hope you find something!! Maybe you could do the egg thing, that you can sometimes do with fry, or maybe infusoria but that might take awhile. That really sucks, I hope you find something asap. Maybe go down to the creek and get some of the daphnia in the water? I'm pretty sure they can be found there, I know it's not good but it's a food source. Hope all goes well


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I could try the river... I just can't till Friday. Lol


----------



## Jupiter

Hey, sorry to hear about the losses. You're trying your best though. Here's to better luck next time around.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

They are all gone... Found them both dead this morning. 



I'm sorry...


----------



## SpookyTooth

Awww Gizmo I'm so so sorry! Please don't feel guilty; unexpected opportunities are either the most rewarding or most frustrating. Now that you know what to expect in future from this pair you can be prepared! These things do happen and I wish you all the best with your other endeavours.


----------



## Silverfang

*hugs* sorry to hear that. Next time you'll be better prepared. If they mated once, they will most likely again.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so sorry this happened. You've done your homework, so next time when you are ready to attempt a breeding time of your choice, I'm sure you will have an outstanding sucess. Best of luck for the future.


----------



## Jupiter

(hugs)

Sorry about your losses.

Hopefully next time things will go better, now that you know what to expect. You tried your best though.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

More eggs...


They have already mated again... 


I don't know if I should try again... Or... Leave them to be eaten...  


Help...



Edit: 
Also, now that I am actually watching them... It appears I had the genders backwards, Toothless is the male, because it's Ruth who is depositing the eggs...


----------



## bananasammy8

I can try sending more microworms if you need them. I can't believe they already mated again!


----------



## Olympia

Wow, sorry to hear. :-(
Looks like these two will give you plenty of opportunities though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I don't know if I want to try again just yet... I left the eggs in the tank last night, and the ammount has doubled... Lol


----------



## purplemuffin

You do have more time to get food--that was really the only problem. It's up to you.

On the axolotl/salamander forums I used to frequent there were plenty of people who actually shipped the eggs themselves--they are VERY hardy. If you want, you could send the eggs to people who have food ready.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Only problem with sending eggs is, what if they are all duds? I would feel so bad... Lol

Of course I could deffinately get some food going at this point... 

I am in a bit of a dilemma... Lol! I just don't know what to do.


Edit: here is a picture of one of the plant in the tank, Ruth has eggs all over the place...


----------



## SpookyTooth

The way I see it is that the eggs were laid before the new week, that gives you plenty of time to order in live food if you need to; as it isn't near the end of a week there is no risk of food getting stuck in the post over the weekend.

If you're able to get some live food cultures in I'd say give it another go, maybe only take a handful of the eggs laid and leave the rest for mum and dad so you don't have too many. May sound mercenary but you must do what you think is best and I imagine it may be easier to handle if you can focus on a small number, especially after the tragedy of last time (though that wasn't your fault).

I hope you are able to decide something you're comfortable with soon  It seems like no matter your choice now you'll always have the opportunity for more eggs later.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah, I was thinking about grabbing ten or so and trying again... I suppose I could order a culture starter kit from one of the breeders on here... I think I got a couple really good quotes... 

Of course at the rate it looks like we are going, I'll probably have a new clutch every month... Because it is just two days shy of exactly one month since the first eggs were found.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Okay... So I couldnt stop once I started to collect them... There are 138 total by my count, and that's all I could find... Now I admit I didn't look very hard, so there may still be some in the tank for mom and dad... I dunno..


----------



## SpookyTooth

138?! Those are some happy axolotls! Good... grief!


----------



## bananasammy8

Wow that is a lot!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah... @[email protected] I don't know what to do with them all. XD I might put an add in the local CL, and see if anyone wants some...


----------



## bananasammy8

I would buy some eggs if you need to decrease the size lol.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yes! Please! XD I don't k ow how well they will do through shipping though... I'll have to do some research on how to ship eggs. ^^;


----------



## bananasammy8

How much would shipping be you think? How much are the eggs I'll take a few I have a lot of room right now 3 of my bettas died but I guess it's ok if I can get a axolotl.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol I dunno... I wouldn't imagine more than ten bucks for shipping, and like... $.50 an egg? I wouldn't even begin to know how to price these guys... Lol


----------



## bananasammy8

I think its maybe 15 bucks for priority shipping for a right sized box unless its different where you live. But I have no idea about eggs either lol.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oh, lol I have no idea about shipping, I'll have to go to the post office tomorrow and see what shipping would be for smaller boxes priority.. Or I could ship them in containers inside large envelopes as well, I don't know. I might keep them until they start to get bean shaped so I know that you won't be getting any duds... Lol


----------



## bananasammy8

Ok that sounds great!


----------



## purplemuffin

http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/shipping.shtml

Shipping eggs. Eggs can be shipped, and are able to survive up to a week in shipment. Cut off small pieces of plant leaves or plastic strips containing the eggs. Method 1: Place the eggs into a tightly-sealed plastic bottle (approximately 8 oz / 250 ml) filled to the top with tank water. Method 2: Place eggs on a piece of wet paper towel inside a plastic audio cassette box, VHS box, or similar small firm box. Ship in an envelope lined with bubble wrap or inside a zip-close plastic bag.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Ooh!! Thank you! That is so helpful!  and envelopes aren't expensive to ship either! Lol


----------



## tpocicat

:tease:Maybe sneak a few my way?


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I've been lurking for awhile. I'd say put me down for an egg or two but I have nowhere to put them...so maybe another time.  Axolotls are the most amazing things ever. Since I saw your post a few days ago I've been researching them and they're definitely something that I'll want to care for one day. Did I mention that they are the most amazing things ever?


----------



## BettaQi

I would put a note "hand mark only" so the envelope doesn't accidentally go through the roller machine and get squished!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol well eggs really do seem much less stressful to ship! Lmao!! And I hac just pack them in CD cases and bubble envelopes... I just hope that whatever I ship out dont turn out to all be duds... XD if they are I suppose I could offer some sort of replacement guarantee up to so many eggs... Clearly my guys are not going to stop laying them any time soon... Lol


----------



## Jupiter

I'm gonna guess eggs won't be shippable here either, huh?

Still those axolotls sure do seem to be getting busy.  Congrats & good luck on your newest spawn!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Im actually not sure if they would be or not... They aren't really animals yet technically... Lol! I dunno.


----------



## bananasammy8

I am so excited! When do they usually get a bean shape?


----------



## meiperfectneina19

Awww ^^


----------



## tpocicat

I want!!!! I want!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lmao!! So sorry guys! Been away a couple days. 

I will be selling the eggs after I know how many are duds, they will be $15 for priority shipping, and $.50 per egg, limit of ten per person. 

I will let you guys know how many I have once they are developing, because I know I lost about half last time to simply not growing. So I don't want to count my larvae before they hatch. X3 

I am not sure how much shipping would be to Canada, and because it isn't technically a live animal, I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem. Lol! But please check the law for your own state/province everyone, to make sure lotls are even legal to own, let alone ship to you.


----------



## SpookyTooth

I'm glad you're continuing with the eggs and are able to sell them on! I just wanted to let you know however that as far as I recall (having sold eggs, although not axolotl eggs) the eggs would still be classed as live specimens simply because they are living animals and living tissue.

Permits may be required for cross-border posting but I don't know how it works in the USA and Canada... I've only had to deal with my own little island of GB so I'm sorry I can't be of more help in that respect :-(


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Hmmm... Darn! I guess I should ask... Where would I even find that info? Lol


----------



## Jupiter

I'm not sure...I think it would still be an issue...I'm not even sure where I would be able to find that info, but I'll try to find it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Okay! Yeah get back to u when you find it.


----------



## Hershey

I may get one. Need to save money though. I fall in love with things too fast.


----------



## tpocicat

:'(


----------



## Hershey

tpocicat said:


> :'(


-hug- I know how you feel. :-(


----------



## tpocicat

Thanks Hershey. California has too may pets that are illegal IMO.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Wow. I've been away for a while. Sorry you lost the fist batch, but you have to be prepared for this kind of thing. First time I ever tried to raise moths from eggs I lost every single one of them. It's those dang larvae that are so hard to feed. That seems to be rather universal. I'd love to get some eggs, but right now in life I just can't. Maybe another batch on down the road. It doesn't seem like they will stop any time soon!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So, ah, the eggs are already getting bean shaped, so place your orders now if you want eggs, or wait until they are bigger. Now is the best time to ship them.


----------



## Hershey

Ill wait. I don't want to risk deaths.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

No problem!  

What ever you guys dont buy as eggs I will do my best to raise to about two-three inches long and then sell those. Of course by then it may be too cold to ship here so you run the rush of having to either a) pay more to ship overnight with heat packs, or b) wait till spring to have them shipped.


----------



## bananasammy8

Do we say what we want on here or pm you? And what kind of way do you we pay you?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Put how many you want here, so I can keep track easily, and then pm me to give shipping info. 

I will take: 
Cash 
Check
Money order
PayPal (not preferred as I can only use it online, but I'm sure I can use it for something. Lmao!!)


----------



## bananasammy8

Okie dokie Okay so I am getting 10 some are for my friend to And i will send the money to you.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Sounds good!! Pm me and we will exchange shipping info, I will ship them as soon as I receive your payment. (or as close to Monday as I can, whichever comes first. Lol!)


----------



## tpocicat

Still watching from afar ~~~~


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

As am I, tpocicat.


----------



## tpocicat

But axolotls are legal in Utah. They are only illegal in California and New Jersey.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Pretty dumb that they are illegal... What is the point of that?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Here are the eggs today! I think there are a few duds I need to get out, but not too many.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

That's true, they are legal here. However I live with my mother who thinks that I already have too many pets. :roll: Four bettas and a dog is hardly too many. Ah well, someday. And perhaps someday for everyone else who cannot get one as soon as they'd like. 

Anyway, the eggs are looking great! I'm glad that there aren't too many duds so far. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## skepkat

I expect California had an invasive species problem - since the environment there is so versatile. Frankly, I'm surprised Florida allows them.

It's all those irresponsible owners that just release pets into the local environment that ruins it for everyone. Not to minimize the impact of smugglers at airports - intentionally releasing the cargo to get rid of evidence or the animals escaping.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

They are illegal in California because they are able to mate with tiger salamanders, which are, I believe, endangered or threatened at least, in California. They don't want hybrids. Lol!


----------



## bettasareawesome

Aww, I want one. Except my mom thinks there creepy and i don't know where to put another tank. I bet i could find a place but, my mom still thinks there creepy. I'm sorry about your last axolotls.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol, well you could convince her if you tried I bet. Lol! X3


----------



## Hershey

How much will they be when you grown them a little?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I dunno, depends on how labor intensive it becomes and how long it takes. Lol! The stores around here sell that size for $45, and most websites sell them for anywhere between 15-20, so I don't know yet.


----------



## Hershey

I see.


----------



## tpocicat

It's sad but true, some irresponsible people ruin it for everyone.
The tiger salamander is endangered here, and at least in the lab, axolotls have bred with them. Oh, well, at least I can enjoy them online and at the zoo.


----------



## bettasareawesome

How big do Axolotls get?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

About a foot. But they are super lazy as adults. Lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So the baby lotls are developing super fast this time around. They are already twitching and moving in the eggs. I think it must be much warmer in my room now. *~*


----------



## bananasammy8

Will you send them out Tuesday if you get the money by then? (Monday is Columbus Day so the mail place won't be open)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I will send them out as soon as I can after I get the money, since I haven't gotten it yet. >_< I just don't want them to end up stuck in the mail.


----------



## purplemuffin

Just don't wait too long for the eggs, you don't want them to hatch in the mail!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah, I am just waiting for payment. Lol I'm worried about them hatching too.


----------



## purplemuffin

How warm is your water for them btw?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I am not sure what temp the bowl is, because it has a lamp on it most of the day. But the main tank is usually about 65-70, room temperature.


----------



## Lady Courage

Just found this thread. So sorry your first batch didn't make it.  BUT your axxies sure are busy little things! lol I'm really enjoying the pics of these fascinating animals. Best of luck to you in raising this batch. And in shipping them! lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Just took this today... Really worried that I won't be able to get them in the mail in time at this point... STOP GROWING FOR A MINUTE!! Jeeze... Little brats, slow down! ^^;


----------



## aqua001

Wait... catch me up... you got another batch of axxies?!?! YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol yeah Ruth an Toothless decided to lay more. XD


----------



## Karebear13

def want to keep an eye on this thread! Goodluck!


----------



## tpocicat

If they were legal in California, I would definitately send money for them, *sigh*


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

*pet* I'm sorry...


----------



## bananasammy8

Did you get my payment yet?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yes, I got it but I had to work today, first thing in the morning I'll send them out.


----------



## bananasammy8

Yeah I am soooooo excited now!!!!! Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So I got them out today! Hopefully they will be there Friday! They are very close to hatching, so I packed them in a bottle of water, rather than in a CD case. Let me know how they do!!


----------



## bananasammy8

Yeah! Thursday better go fast!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol no kidding. X3


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

bananasammy8 said:


> Do we say what we want on here or pm you? And what kind of way do you we pay you?


I just noticed, but I love your avatar C:
Did you make it?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

tpocicat said:


> Still watching from afar ~~~~



Me too, me too. -.-


----------



## bananasammy8

No I didn't make it I could never draw that good! Aokashi made it for me!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I am really excited to know if the eggs made it okay... Mine haven't hatched yet, so yours shouldn't, especially since they will likely be a lot cooler than mine...


----------



## bananasammy8

I am really excited for them to come! lol. Now school has to go fast tomorrow it hopefully will cause are classes are shortend i am so excited i am shaking!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol! Breathe! XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Someone on my local CL posted an ad today for a GFP Axolotl for sale... I just about died when I saw her... From heart ache... She is perfectly healthy, except that she is VERY skinny... Poor dear! 










Her and Ruth... They should be the same size! 









Between Ruth and Toothless... So skinny...










I am also not entirely sure she is a GFP, don't have a backlight to test it out. Lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Also... And I just noticed this... I have a few hatchlings! D: now I am very worried for your eggs Sammy!!


----------



## meiperfectneina19

Oh that is so sad! She looks so thin! That is just not natural... 

In another note... I was so happy about this thread I started looking for Axolotls info and telling my friends... when my advisor came in and saw me telling one of my lab partners... She then said how we might use them at some point for experiments... and I felt so horribly bad...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Larvae count is 73 hatched and unhatched... @[email protected] 

And that is so sad! But they are very useful to science because o their ability to regrow limbs.


----------



## Karebear13

Omg so you got that one in the ad? She is very pretty but yeah so skinny poor thing


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah I did, tempted to contact the lady about the other one too... But I don't have another $30 bucks for it. Lol.


----------



## Karebear13

do you just feed yours earthworms and pellets? And wow you have a little axie family now


----------



## bananasammy8

Oh geez... I hope being in colder water helps... Wow that is a lot of babies!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah, earthworms, pellets (a mixture of sinking newt pellets and shrimp pellets for bottom feeders), and the occasional feeder fish.  

Lol yeah, little family. XD she is like a little sister for them I guess. Lol!


----------



## tpocicat

That is soooo sad! How could anyone let one get so skinny?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

No idea...


----------



## bananasammy8

They made it! Yeah! Some of them did hatch, but are perfectly fine! Some did not hatch yet.. do they move in the eggs if they are alive still?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Sometimes they move, sometimes they don't, just watch them a while. I am so glad they made it!! I tossed in a couple extra just in case, how many have hatched?


----------



## bananasammy8

5 so far I think maybe 3 or 4 are dead but not completely sure.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

The way I check is by very gently poking the egg, see if they twitch. 

here is how I have mine set up right now, it's easy to check on them, and they are kept cool.









And here are my three adults, getting along just fine now.  









The new girl... Anyone have suggestions for names from female dragons in literature and movies? 









And a cute one of Toothless. I didn't get a nice one of Ruth...


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

That is just.... Awesome. Good luck with the babies!


----------



## skepkat

Names!! (Spoilers)

My first thought was not really a dragon - Sue the Tyrannosaurus Rex that Dresden raises from the dead in Dead Beat.

My second was Beauty, Menolly's golden fire-lizard. 

Which lead to Farli, Piemur's fire-lizard or Kimi, Sebell's fire-lizard.

And one of my favorite dragons is Path, Mirrim's Green. Has to be one of my favorite hatchings.


----------



## Hershey

Gizmothefreaky said:


> The way I check is by very gently poking the egg, see if they twitch.
> 
> here is how I have mine set up right now, it's easy to check on them, and they are kept cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my three adults, getting along just fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new girl... Anyone have suggestions for names from female dragons in literature and movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cute one of Toothless. I didn't get a nice one of Ruth...


For the names: Saphira? (Eragon)
Ruby (maplestory)


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

Gizmothefreaky said:


> The way I check is by very gently poking the egg, see if they twitch.
> 
> here is how I have mine set up right now, it's easy to check on them, and they are kept cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my three adults, getting along just fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new girl... Anyone have suggestions for names from female dragons in literature and movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cute one of Toothless. I didn't get a nice one of Ruth...





What about Ness or Nessy or Quetzalcoatl which is a dragon like creature from Aztec mythology. Look it up c:

What's the minimal size aquarium for an axolotl?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Ooh... I like Farli and Path... C: 

Minimum tank size for one lotl is ten gallons. ^_^


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Ooh... I like Farli and Path... C:
> 
> Minimum tank size for one lotl is ten gallons. ^_^



Ohhhh, that is so tempting!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol! Isn't it though? X3 you know you want some!!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Lol! Isn't it though? X3 you know you want some!!



I do I do!
lol but I don't think my boyfriend would be too happy about it -.-


----------



## LebronTheBetta

What about Stormfly..? From HTTYD. ^^ I'm getting a 20 gallon long, but it's for a sorority. :/ I'll have an Axie soon.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Stormfly is a good one too! lol!!


----------



## bananasammy8

So I think there are 5 survivors! They are doing really good right now and I am pretty sure they are eating good! They are so fun to watch! I love them


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Aww, only five? Did you try popping the rest out of their eggs? I did that with one I thought was dead and he started swimming around.


----------



## bananasammy8

I did but nothing happened there was only one left in a egg and the rest didn't make it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Awww... I'm so sorry...


----------



## xShainax

I am sorry your first batch died. :,(


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Aww, thanks. I appreciate the support. :3


----------



## xShainax

I know how you feel, out of 33 platy fry, only one survived.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Eep! That is hard, so sorry to hear it.


----------



## bananasammy8

Oh it's fine! I am just happy 5 survived!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol true... Thats a good easy number to deal with.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So I was doing some watching and realized... New lotl is not a girl at all, it's a boy!! Lol! So now I need boy names... XD


----------



## xShainax

How do you tell the difference?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

The male will have a very large genital area:
(I didn't take these)









And the female looks very streamlined, but will often be plumper around the belly than males:
(didn't take this one either)









These are stock pics from Axolotl.org... Btw, that is an amazing site! Go and have a look around.


----------



## bananasammy8

So I came home today from school and went right to the axolotls and there has been this one that I for sure thought was dead cause it never was upright and never moved or twitched when I touched it and I touched it today cause it was upright and it twitched! Now there are 6!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

YAY!! So happy!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I'm jealous of you, Sammy! I'm still trying to convince my mom that everyone would benefit with a bad-a axolotl in the house. xD But I'm having no luck :/ It's a shame because someone is selling a 30g with heater, filter, air pump, and stand for 50 beans on craiglist. 

PPPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTT D:


----------



## bananasammy8

Im sorry What I do is just say to my parents I am getting something and they ask if I I have room and if I do as long as I pay I can get them, but it only works on like fish and reptiles and most likely birds.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Awww, so sorry birdy... But you know you wouldn't need the heater with the lotls. Lol


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Would depend on where they would go, if they were in the kitchen area then the heater definitely would never be needed, but it if they were placed in the basement they might need the heater in the winter. 

But I was just pointing out everything that was included with the 30g. All of that for $50.

I told my mom on the phone today that I filled our living room with axolotls and it was now my axolotl sanctuary, all she said was, "I wouldn't be surprised." :lol:

Maybe next time talk of vacations come up I'll start making plans to smuggle an axolotl or two into the house. :twisted:

In the meantime however I'll just stalk this thread and continue on my mission to convince her, I'm on a mission so hopefully it won't take too long. Hopefully.

Or maybe I'll just try Sammy's method and tell them that I'm getting one. I've never done that before, I wonder how it'd go down. 

But now I'm babbling so I'll shut up and go watch axolotls on youtube.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm still stalking this thread, even though I can't get one.


----------



## Badjer

@birdielikestomatoes: Axolotls only need heaters if they're in danger of actually freezing. Their ideal water temperature is in the 60-72 F range and they should never be kept any warmer than that. Actually a common healing method for axolotls is to stick them in the fridge when they're sick or injured! I highly suggest the caudata.org forum for anyone wanting to know more about these little guys!

I just contacted a breeder myself and should hopefully be getting two juvies next week! With luck, I'll get a leucistic and a melanoid. Keep us updated with your larvae Gizmo! I hope I can get mine to reproduce some day!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I didn't know that about the fridge! Obviously if I were to get one I'd do much more research and I'd stalk an axolotl forum as well. I'm not about to get one with the little knowledge I have right now. 

My basement got to 62 F just the other day. o-o But I doubt I would have the axie down there as I know my totsis would love to stare at them. I actually had to buy a 100w heater for my betta's 6g that's housed down there because the 50w couldn't handle the cold. But that's completely irrelevant I suppose.

tpocicat, if I ever get an axie or four you can come visit. That new cooler you'll be given will just be filled with drinks for your return visit. *suspicious eye twitch* ...Just drinks... 

Also, we'll be wanting to see pics, lots and lots of pics, of your new juvies, Badjer.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm on my way!!! LOL


----------



## Jupiter

Congrats on the batch Sammy!


----------



## Hershey

>Still following this thread.

Gah, I'm torn between a beardie or an axie now.


----------



## BettaQi

You can cuddle a beardie.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

Hershey said:


> >Still following this thread.
> 
> Gah, I'm torn between a beardie or an axie now.



Beardies are sooo cool!!!

So are chinese water dragons!! If you don't know what they are I HIGHLY SUGGEST googling them :3

I had one before but got him on impulse and then found out how big they get! 3 feeet!!! They are so fun and cool though :3


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Guess who's started to seriously start looking up axolotl care?  I tried Sammy's method of telling my Mom that I was going to get an axolotl within the next few months, I just had to get a tank, plant it, cycle it, get the food, so that she had time to mentally prepare and she seemed not to mind. Maybe because I've been going on about them nonstop for the past few weeks. :lol:

Anyway, I'm excited to start gathering supplies and learn more about axies. I even joined a certain salamander and newt forum. 

Currently I'm eying this tank: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459463&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

And once I get that I'm going to start perusing the classifieds for plants. :-D


----------



## Hershey

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> Beardies are sooo cool!!!
> 
> So are chinese water dragons!! If you don't know what they are I HIGHLY SUGGEST googling them :3
> 
> I had one before but got him on impulse and then found out how big they get! 3 feeet!!! They are so fun and cool though :3


How;d you take care of yours?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

If you want live plants in your axxie tank, then either think about non-rooted kinds, or if they need to be planted, think about planting them in pots, cause axxies are clumsy swimmers and will uproot plants. Lol!!


----------



## xnxanatorx

*Where can I find some tadpoles in south California*

I want to find tadpole in SoCal Westminster area but I don't know where to start location wise instead of the stores


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Tadpoles? I have no idea where to find tadpoles... But Axolotls are illegal to own in California, so you won't find any Axolotl LARVAE anywhere either.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Oh darn. Those axolotls seem so cool. Well there goes all my hopes and dreams xD

Edit: Apparently they are illegal in New Jersey as well :/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol! Sorry... ^^;


----------



## tpocicat

Yep, darn those lawmakers that make cute little things illegal to have as pets.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

*flail* 

I swear someone does not want me to raise these things!! Woke up this morning to the container I had the babies in at the bottom of the big tank, and a sopping wet cat. =_= I can only guess she jumped up to get a drink and dumped in the babies, I can't find a single larvae in the tank... Fml... >_<


----------



## Hershey

D:


----------



## tpocicat

Oh No!!! Those darn cats. Sometimes we love them sometimes we wonder why we even have them. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

*sigh* this sucks... Was doing so well too. Blah!


----------



## tpocicat

Is there any way they may continue to develop in the tank they fell in?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Not with three hungry adults... They may find a place to hide now, but if they get bigger they can't hide as well, and as long a they are smaller than the adults mouth, they are in danger of being eaten... I'll keep an eye out for them, but I don't have a whole lot of hope that they will be alive still by the time I get home...


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

It's not your fault... I thought I had it in the tank securely, and I was wrong. I'll try again next time.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I am sort of torn here... I think I should take the adult Axolotls out of the big tank and leave what ever little ones could survive, survive... I saw one just now munching on a black worm... And there are more of them... And a ton of black worms that are living in the sand now because the adults didn't eat them fast enough, the babies might be able to make it...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

A little hard to see but there are three larvae in this picture, I am terrified to vacuum the tank and get all the crap out because I don't want to suck up the babies... >_<


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Woo, some survivors! Tell your kitty that she was naughty.


----------



## Karebear13

they are so cute! You can't remove them from the big tank?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oh believe me, she knows she was bad, I've been giving her the cold shoulder all day. Lol! 

And it is easier to take the adults out and leave the babies in the big tank to eat the worms. I just set up a simple bare bottom 20 long and moved the adults into that.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

This is one reason I don't have kitties. Last one I had destroyed every window blind in my house.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol that's why I don't have blinds in windows they can get into. Lol!!


----------



## SpookyTooth

I'm sorry that happened, Gizmo but it looks like you've gotten it under control. Those larvae are just so darned cute! Good luck little ones!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Not really under control, but at least it isn't a total loss... Heh, now we wate to see what grows... I'm going to just leave them to their own devices in there, I can't really see them to do anything else.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so glad you still have some live ones! Best of luck with them.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Yeah, me too! Lol!! I saw a couple swimming at about mid-tank today, and they looked like they had full bellys, so I am sure they are eating on their own now. And they will be strong too, survival of the fittest an all that! Lol


----------



## Firefly85

I started following this thread a while back, I just wanted to say how cool learning about axolotls has been. they seem like really neat pets. I don't remember learing anything about them in school when we learend about newts and other creatures. I went to vet tech school too, and never even heard about them.
How are your babies doing?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well they aren't super popular. Lol
Mine are doing alright from what I've seen of them, hard to keep tabs on them in the big tank.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

*dusts off thread* 

Here is a bit of an update!! The baby lotls seem to be thriving in the tank by themselves, I haven't done anything at all to them or with them since taking the adults out. 


















It looks like I have some high marked leusistics and some wild types... These are pictures of what look like high marked leusistic babies, none o the wilds were close to the front of the tank. Lol!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I'm still trying to get a setup going. Sadly I had a bad experience buying a tank so I still haven't progressed at all. :\ I refuse to give up on my mission until I have an axie!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

You will get there eventually. Lol! By the time these are big enough to rehome I am sure you will be good to go. It will be a few months yet.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Haha, yeah. EVENTUALLY! 

The babies are looking good though! They seem to be thriving in that tank.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

They are really thriving indeed, I haven't even done anything. Lmao!!


----------



## tpocicat

They look wonderful. I'm happy for the sucess you have had with these babies.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Thanks!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I want one so bad but they are apparently illegal in my state...Is there some kind of permit I can get or something?

It's a shame too, because I have a ten gallon set up just lying around doing nothing


----------



## Laki

*packs up life and moves to the USA* axies are SO legal here it's unfair.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So on closer look today I have realized something amazing! The babies have grown in their front feet!!


----------



## tpocicat

finnfinnfriend said:


> I want one so bad but they are apparently illegal in my state...Is there some kind of permit I can get or something?
> 
> It's a shame too, because I have a ten gallon set up just lying around doing nothing


I called the department of fish and wildlife, and was told that they are illegal in California. They didn't say anything about a permit.


----------



## Tikibirds

Cali has some very odd rules on animals permitted.


----------



## Badjer

I'm so happy your babies are doing well Gizmo! I currently have two juvies: one leucistic and one melanoid. I've had them just over a week and they're already growing so quickly! They gobble up their daily ration of bloodworms, then beg for more! I'm hoping I have a male and a female...little axie babies would be so much fun!


----------



## bettasareawesome

What size tank do you have them all in? And how big are they now?


----------



## BettaQi

Good work gizmo!


----------



## Badjer

@bettasareawesome: If that was directed at me, they're in a 20 long. Each is about 2 inches at this point.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I have my three adults in a 20L right now, temporarily, and the babies are in a 30 until they are big enough to not need live food. I have no clue how many babies I have currently, and I don't feel like counting them, I'll guess about 20 or so? And they are about 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch long, just barely getting front legs with the bigger ones.


----------



## tpocicat

How old will they be when they go through the canabalistic stage?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

There is danger of cannibalism until they are around 6 inches long, even after that depending on how they are raised. However with the right care they can live together their whole lives as long as they are well fed and given lots of hides.


----------



## Badjer

I was told that with plenty of hides, space and proper food, the cannibalistic stage isn't something to be overly concerned about. Mine do squabble over food sometimes but they've never actually injured one another and I always have a divider ready in case I were to need it!

Gizmo, what colors do you seem to have so far?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

That is exactly what I just said. Lol!

It looks like I have mostly wild types, maybe some leusistics and leusistics with markings. But I can't be sure at this point.


----------



## tpocicat

I was just wondering... I read about it while researching. It's good to know that they can get along as long as they are fed enough.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Mhm! They are so cute to watch as they grow up too. ^_^


----------



## Karebear13

I know! I have a baby had him for 3 months exactly today is his 3rd month birthday! He is getting so big it is a lot of fun to watch them grow!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Rounded up babies today!! Got some good pictures. It looks like I have 20 right now. :3 

Pictures!!!

These first two are the biggest larvae. 
It still looks like I have wilds and marked leusistics... But they could develop more color later. So I'm not sure. Lol!!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I want them all. O______________________O They're freaking adorable!


----------



## SpookyTooth

Oh they're so _cute_!!! Congrats, Gizmo! I'm really glad that things turned around!


----------



## BettaQi

Hooray!


----------



## Hershey

Cuties.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## tpocicat

They are comming along really well. I'm so glad you didn't give up after the first time.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol omg, me too... X3


----------



## Hershey

Giving up after one try is a bad thing. :c


----------



## finnfinnfriend

The larvae are lookin so cute! XD


----------



## meiperfectneina19

the cuteness!! *explodes*


----------



## Karebear13

they are so cute Love their gills they look so long and i love the coloring!


----------



## Kithy

Oh my gosh they are too cute! I want oneeeee!


----------



## tpocicat

I want several, but since I'm in California, they're illegal here, too bad.


----------



## Chevko

How are the little ones doing?  It's been a few days and I'm excitedly impatient for more baby pictures /shot


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol!! Babies are doing great! I don't have any new pictures, but they are growing well.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG so adorable! Good luck!


----------



## Chesh

GIZZZZZZY!!!! OMG! I don't know how I missed this! BABIES!!! They are the SWEETEST things I've ever seen! Belated congratulations on the little ones *GRINS* D'aaaaaaaw!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol it's alright. XD thanks for the congrats.


----------



## babystarz

Yay, they're so cute!


----------



## lakemalawifish

Congratulations on the little axolotyl's!!! What a nice surprise to get after a hard move, the axo's didn't seem to mind all the shuffling around  My daughter has an axo, and she works at a LFS, will ask her if she has any food ideas for the little guys.

She has Boo in a 20 long, he was eating the sand and throwing it up. He would not eat his food so she went to Lowe's and got some ceramic floor tiles. He is much healthier now. Only thing is, she has to take him out of the tank and place him in a critter carrier with some of his water to pull up the tiles to clean underneath.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Easiest way to avoid having to completely tear apart the tank at cleaning time would be to grout the tiles with aq sealant. It's not hard, but you have to let it dry for two days, so Boo would need temporary digs until then. I have thought about redoing my big tank for the adults with slate tile and making built in caves and stuff, lol I am very tempted to do so once the babies are big enough to not need live food so that I can take them out of there, I have a feeling it will look amazing. ^_^


----------



## lakemalawifish

Thanks for the advice, she thought about doing that but wanted to see how Boo liked it first. He loves it, but I think she would rather do it the hard way than to have Boo in a temporary tank for a couple of days. The things we do for the pets we love! Looking forward to seeing more pics of your mommy, daddy and babes!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol no kidding! Ah well... ^_^ 

I guess this means I'll have to take pictures again... Darn! Lol j/k!!


----------



## Chesh

yes! pics! They're so sweet. . .


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well I'm at work currently, lol, but when I get home I'm planning on cleaning tanks, so I'll get pictures then.


----------



## tpocicat

YAY!!! More pics.


----------



## djembekah

What gorgeous babies!!!!! I love the little leusistic ones, and he wilds are darling too. ahhhhh i want one lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Finally got those pictures you guys wanted! 
I am down to nine larvae now, but they are starting to get their back legs with the biggest ones. :3 


































Hope you enjoy!! X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Too late to edit my last post... XD 

Behold! The lotl nursery! X3


----------



## SpookyTooth

That is so AWESOME! Congratulations, they look beautiful.


----------



## Karebear13

so cute! Love the little nursery!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Thanks so much guys!! I am so pleased with their growth. X3 I can't wait till they all have their little back legs. X3 they are just the cutest stinking things ever.


----------



## Chesh

Oh. My. CUUUUUUUUTE! *swoons* I don't think I've ever SEEN something that adorable in my whole life - and that *might* include my daughters (they're pretty darn cute). Is that. . . a DIP tray?!! *swoons again* Cute.


----------



## lakemalawifish

Thanks so much for the pics and updates! You are so awesome to take care of these little Axolotyl's!! They are adorable and you are doing such a great job with them!!! Having fun watching them grow


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol Chesh... Why yes it is a dip tray! Good eye! XD it was the easiest thing I had that would keep the really big guys from the littlest guys. X3 

I am having so much fun raising these little dudes, but I don't know if I'll be able to do it again. It is a lot of worry. Lol


----------



## Chesh

haha, Gizzy, that's _BRILLIANT!_ I don't know that it ever would have occurred to me to use a dip tray for that, but. . . it's perfect!!! I can imagine how much work and worry it's been for you - this has taken some time! That said, what a blessing to have gotten the experience of rearing the little ones up at least once!!! Do you intend on keeping at least one of them? How could you part with them after all of this!!? THAT is where I would get into trouble. . . letting any of them go would be really difficult for me


----------



## DragonFyre14

Wow. Just read the entire thread (can you say long? ) I've seen people mention having one or two of these little guys, and I've always thought 'It would be so awesome to have one! I just don't have the space for a big tank that they would most likely need!' Now that I know they only need a ten gallon (and since my gerbils just died-R.I.P Nacho and Emmett- I have a 10 gallon that just opened up...) I am seriously considering trying to get one of these at some point (probably after college, since I can see it being hard to take care of one then)

The babies are adorable, and I am glad that you were able to raise the second batch so well despite some set backs  

On a side note, totally love that you used a dip tray for them. It seems like it works perfectly!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Oh my gosh, those babies are adorable! They have such little toothpick legs. xD You've done such a good job with raising them so far. The dip trap idea was genius, who would've thought that they could be used to separate baby axies?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol thank you guys so much! 

I am probably going to keep a couple, I have a huge tank (55gallons) that the adults I have are in now, and I only have three adults, so I can fit two more in there, then I have some friends that want one, after that if no one here buys them ((lol!)) I will take them down to my favorite local pet store and see if they want them. If I have any left after that? (Fat chance) I will just keep them as well, no big deal. It's not like I don't have the tank space. But I doubt I'll even have any to take to the pet store once you lot have at them. X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

so I took individual shots of everyone when I got home from work! They are so freaking cute amg!! XD 


































































Some of them are a little blurry, and the babies are a little stressed from being moved so they are pale, but they are still so stinking cute!! And what can you expect from pictures just taken with my iPhone?


----------



## meiperfectneina19

so much cuteness ^^


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

My favorite is the big melanoid... Whoever gets that one better take good care of it. XD I am keeping at least one, possibly two of the marked leusistics.


----------



## Chesh

*SQUEEEEEE!*
You are making me want one of these soooooooooo much! Well, I already did - you've just made it 8,000 times WORSE! So super cute... great shots!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol!! Well come spring the ones that aren't picked will be up for sale. X3


----------



## Karebear13

So cute! I totally want another one! I have a juvie leucistic!... what type is the third one down?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Third one down is a wild type.  they are all so cute though, how could you choose? XD


----------



## Hershey

I like the black ones the most. But they are all adorable!

-casually works on finding space for a 3rd tank-


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I am more fond of the lighter ones, because it is easier to see details on their little faces. X3


----------



## Karebear13

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I am more fond of the lighter ones, because it is easier to see details on their little faces. X3


Yes! mine has a cute little masked face of freckles LOL


----------



## Hershey

Those are my second favorite! ;u; They seem to like posing!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oh goodness!! How cute! X3


----------



## DragonFyre14

I like the pattern on the wild types, and especially love the white ones with wild type markings  so cute.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

yeah! 

Oh! Look! The big tank, still a wip, but slowly getting there!


----------



## Karebear13

That tank looks huge! Is it traingular shaped?
Btw love the name Valoo!

My little brat is getting a 30 gallon all to himself very very soon!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I believe it is 55 gallons, it was hand made and I am the third owner. Lol! And yes, it is triangle shaped! I love it. X3


----------



## Karebear13

Yeah I like how the glass is the same size all the way around!


----------



## tpocicat

Those babies are just toooo cute! I love watching them grow up.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I'm going to go crazy with slate and stuff to decorate when I get paid again, lol! It's going to be awesome. :3


----------



## Karebear13

Cant wait to see it! are you on the caudata website?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I am! But I don't really post there much. Lol I prefer here. It's the same screen name though if you want to find me.


----------



## Karebear13

I never post on it either! I like this forum better... I will try and find you though cause I know no one on there lol... But I do like looking through the galleries got some cool ideas on it. In the process of putting tile as my substrate


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Hee Hee! I accepted the request! Yay for friends!! Lol


----------



## asukabetta

Hey if you need help there is a great forum I joined for my lotl: Caudata.org

there are lots of posts of raising fry 

And I did not realize this has been on going forever lol.

I want another lotl, a leutistic one , white with dark eyes  I currently have an albino, but I can't find any here Q_Q


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

That is literally the website we were talking about in the last four posts... Lmao!


----------



## asukabetta

Gizmothefreaky said:


> That is literally the website we were talking about in the last four posts... Lmao!


I noticed it shortly after I posted, I didn't realize there was 46 pages to this post xDDDD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

46? Holy wow... I only see twelve. Lol!! I must have different settings... XD


----------



## meiperfectneina19

I see 46 too *nods*


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Wonder why I only see 12... Lol


----------



## Kithy

Okay, that triangle tank is so awesome. Perfect fit for a corner, eh? Loooooove it!!

The more I look at your little guys the more I look at my 20 gallon and think I could totally get one :3

Do they do well alone or need a friend or two?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

They do great alone, and they are good with buddies after they are six inches long, before that you have to worry about canibalism. Lol!


----------



## Kithy

Might end up just getting one little guy then :3

I was scrolling through pictures and I had shown my hubby axolotl pics before but one of the ones he looked at.. he choked out an "awww". So I bet we can probably look into setting up our 20g in a few months


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Hee Hee!! They are great! X3 I love mine. Obviously.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Wow they look a lot bigger than when I saw them last


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Oh yeah they are huge! X3


----------



## Chesh

*giggle* Um, Gizzy? 'HUGE' things do NOT fit into the very small compartments of veggie and dip trays! *rofl* They DID grow an awful lot since the pics you put up of them by the coin. Now you can see their adorable little smiley faces - so cute! Do they REALLY look like they're smiling at you all the time? In person? Or. . . are all the pics I see online just snapped at the right moment? I swear. . . they have such adorable little faces. . .and GRINS!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well they are pretty big compared to when I first took pictured of them. Lol!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Sooooo... I officially have more eggs, not sure of the count yet, but I'll be collecting them here in a little bit and I can get one. No idea of the father, so we could end up with GFP babies this time, who knows? Lol


----------



## DragonFyre14

woo more babies!!


----------



## Chesh

That's so awesome! I had no idea these guys were so easy to breed, lol! They sure must love you!!! So. . . you have no idea who the father is - are these eggs from the BABIES?!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

No the babies are from the adults, Valoo and Toothless are both male, so either or both of them could be daddy. Lol!!


----------



## Chesh

Okay, I'm officially confused. But have a cigar, anyway!


----------



## Chevko

Oh, that's fantastic to hear! I didn't realize either that they were so easy to breed, either!! Or do they hold onto sperm like some fish and geckos?


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

MORE BABIES? Your axies are just crazy breeders, aren't they?


----------



## tpocicat

More babies!! That's fantastic.


----------



## Jessie1990

Hello! I have been following your thread for awhile. I have had a tiger salamander for about 3 years and I love him to death. I learned about Axolotls some time ago while researching things about my salamander and became very interested in them as well. I have been looking for Axolotls in the area for quite some time, but have been unable to locate any. If you have any that are not claimed or end up with more babies from the next batch, would you consider selling me 2 in the future? I don't have A LOT of money but I have a very supportive bf that would chip in. I currently have an empty 30 gallon that I could work on setting up for the little guys if you are willing to ship me two.

If you do not want to sell them or do not want to ship them that is okay too. I didn't speak up for any before because I have never had a live critter sent to me (Not sure why because my bf is always home to receive packages). Anyway, thank you for your time.

Jessie


----------



## Batmantha

Afternoon All,

I posted a new board but someone recommended I might be better off here so here we go:

I'm looking at getting an axolotl and I wanted to get some tips and maybe some pictures of other peoples tanks to find out what setup others have.

I have heard some conflicting things about tank sizes so I wanted to get opinions on that and if there is anyone from Australia I would LOVE to hear how you go in Summer with them

I was looking at this tank 

http://www.masterpet.com/Products/Fi...ssic-Aq-50Ltr/

I have the 20Ltr versions for my Bettas and the tanks themselves are great value

I was looking at black sand with a few black river rocks and some natural rock looking ornaments like these:
https://www.worldforpets.com.au/prod...er-Decorations
https://www.worldforpets.com.au/prod...er-Decorations

I was looking at silk plants because I heard they are not good with too much light so I figured fake silk plants would be the go

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## asukabetta

Fake or real plants do not matter, you can also deal with lighting place floating plants like foxtail and java moss.

But yes fake do help, make sure the sand is thin, because axolotls eat by vacuuming up their food, so you want to make sure that the sand will not be harmful when ingested

As for the rocks here is a list of safe rocks that can be added with an axolotl.
http://www.caudata.org/forum/f46-be...-substrate/71428-what-rocks-axolotl-safe.html

Axolotls enjoy having more length, so take that in account when buying, they like to walk around, and at least min. it's 10 gallons per axolotl.

When buying axolotls, make sure they are healthy, If you buy more than one, do make sure they are the same size and always well fed or you might wake up with an axolotl becoming the other's diner.

Adults have less of a canabalistic tendency.

for more information check here it is a basic guide for setups and such! Enjoy!

http://www.caudata.org/forum/f46-be...trates-setups-please-read-before-posting.html



Batmantha said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I posted a new board but someone recommended I might be better off here so here we go:
> 
> I'm looking at getting an axolotl and I wanted to get some tips and maybe some pictures of other peoples tanks to find out what setup others have.
> 
> I have heard some conflicting things about tank sizes so I wanted to get opinions on that and if there is anyone from Australia I would LOVE to hear how you go in Summer with them
> 
> I was looking at this tank
> 
> http://www.masterpet.com/Products/Fi...ssic-Aq-50Ltr/
> 
> I have the 20Ltr versions for my Bettas and the tanks themselves are great value
> 
> I was looking at black sand with a few black river rocks and some natural rock looking ornaments like these:
> https://www.worldforpets.com.au/prod...er-Decorations
> https://www.worldforpets.com.au/prod...er-Decorations
> 
> I was looking at silk plants because I heard they are not good with too much light so I figured fake silk plants would be the go
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Karebear13

I would def. recommend at least a 20 gallon per axie! yeah 10 gallon is fine but they get big and look kind of silly in a ten gallon tank... in a 20 gallon they have more room and its better to keep the parameters at a healthy amount


----------



## Batmantha

Karebear13 said:


> I would def. recommend at least a 20 gallon per axie! yeah 10 gallon is fine but they get big and look kind of silly in a ten gallon tank... in a 20 gallon they have more room and its better to keep the parameters at a healthy amount



So I should get an aquarium more in the 70 litre range?

They rocks I am thinking off are just big river rocks about the size of an iphone just in certain places not everywhere


----------



## Karebear13

Yeah 70 litre is almost like 20 gallons right? I think you little guy would be a lot happier in that! I have mine in a 30 gallon and he is very active!

River rocks are fine just make sure you clean them before they go in the tank


----------



## Jupiter

Haven't checked up in a while. How are they doing?


----------

